# Can someone help me ID this guy.



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Here is a pic of a fish that I kinda think is a Clown Loach but im not sure cuz of the coloring.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

thats no cloown loach ive ever seen.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

leporinus?

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile1.html


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree with Pet Max, it sure ain't no clown loach....I'd have to go with the leporinus


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanx you guys


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

ick..banded leporinus..big mean suckers....


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

flamingo said:


> ick..banded leporinus..big mean suckers....


haha, i read that they are community fish. Funny thing is, the last one i had, was close to 12" and ate goldfish and would bite my hand/fingers if i put them in the tank for any reason.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Definitely not community fish as adults....once they start getting a little bigger, they get mean as hell.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

IMHO, they get periods at the beginning of the month....

Mine would be peaceful, then all of a sudden it would get aggressive, wouldn't eat..and would plain out attack everything.


----------

